# Ford 601 Workmaster Restoration



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Next Restoration Project is pulling in the shop. It is a Ford 601 Workmaster that belongs to a close friend of mine. We bartered a deal that includes me taking ownership of a 1967 Mustang Convertible for my restoration payment. I love this tractor. I will have picture up as soon as it arrives in a few minutes. This is going to be a blog type thread like my last restoration of the JD 1050. While this is not as much of a sentimental restoration as the last one, it never the less will be performed with all the patience and effort of the John Deere. So tag along and tell me what you think as I undertake this project!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a 1957 Model...just getting all the data together now, and I will post all the pertinent data when I finish. Here are the before pictures. It has just been driven up on my shop lot. It really looks like I have my work cut out for me! Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

@pogobill....Gonna need to talk to you about this one, Ford Expert!!!.......I need your email address!


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I have a feeling that a 36 " monitor would soon be too small as technology supposedly progresses. I don't have the time remaining in life to bother with scrolling back and forth no more than photographers and web masters have the time to fix the problem. So I just move on to something else that isn't irritating.

Thanks for the suggestion anyway.

Stickerpicker


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I'd like to read all the text and follow this thread but there are words on the far right that aren't complete so I just quit looking.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

stickerpicker said:


> I'd like to read all the text and follow this thread but there are words on the far right that aren't complete so I just quit looking.


The page is probably wider than your monitor can display. Look for a left to right scroll bar at the bottom of your browser window. The words are all there, you just have to know how to display them.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I think most probably your have your monitor resolution too low. Try right clicking on your desktop and raise it in your display properties to something above 800 X 600 and that should correct your problem. That should make it easier for you to view the threads posted here. I am sorry for you disgust with the advancement of computer technology. I wish that there were a way that I could display my thread to automatically choose a resolution for your specific monitor, but alas that is not possible yet. Hopefully the suggestion I have given you will give you some relief..........:tractorsm


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Pipertec! 
I must have had a brain f * *T when I was going through the ugly tractor of the month and entered my old cockshutt. I didn't notice that this ford was your project. I give, you win !!:lmao:
Seriously, if you do as good a job on this one, as you did on the last, I'm sure you'll have a nice "tractor of the month" in your future again! Denis Carpenter Ford seems to have lots of Ford parts. Any 8N parts I have ever ordered from other sources seem to come in Denis Carpenter packaging! Go figure!.
Anyways, good luck and we'll be watching and following!
Cheers
Bill
Ps. I wouldn't be surprised if Carpenter has parts for that Mustang that you may end up with! he's a bit handy to you as well, he's in Charlotte, North Carolina.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Pogo...PM me and send me your email, Man!!!!>.......................................:tractorsm


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Memories, the 601 I had was in a pile, rims rusted through, no tires, no electrics, no head,engine in pieces, issues with hydraulic pump, pto, clutch, steering wheel. We winched it up on the trailer. What I didn't have to do to that tractor. After I got it done, it lasted many dependable years and was so so handy to have around. It was just a bit big for my 4 acres after I got all the work done. Now 12 years later...I bought a backhoe, go figure. LOL

Oh yea, almost forgot, I had a friend weld me up an aluminum gas tank and I made some brackets for it. Of course the fuel tank was rotten.  You can repack the air filter breather with steel wool pads, works pretty good. LOL

Good Luck with the tractor. I know this one intimately !!


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Fortunately for me, this one is in much better shape and in good running condition with good hydraulics. I will be starting it soon, and posting pictures all the way through the process. Right now my garden is in full swing and taking ALL of my time, as I have planted about 3 acres. But the project will start progressing very soon. I am going to enjoy this one I know. Parts are going to be much easier to attain than the JD1050!


----------



## fatboy95 (Mar 16, 2013)

What ever happened with the project?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think Pipertech has left the building! Too bad, would have liked to follow the rebuild.


----------



## fedbear (Oct 9, 2013)

could someone tell me what pressure radiator cap for Ford 601 Workmaster to
use?
Don, West Virginia Farmer
[email protected]


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The correct radiator cap pressure rating for a Ford 601 Workmaster is *4 psi.*


----------

